# Colon Cleansing Scams Exposed



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Tom, are you familiar with colon cleansing programs? If so, what do you think of them? Is it true that when you lose weight from a cleanse that you lose a lot of fat or is it just that you’re losing water based on glycogen reduction because you’re in a caloric deficit?It’s tough to address [...]

*Read More...*


----------

